

The Making Of Octicons - Kenan
https://github.com/blog/1135-the-making-of-octicons

======
kevincennis
Everything about this is awesome right up until the part when they're purple
and littered all over my dashboard.

The post is a legitimately good read, though.

~~~
onetwothreefour
I hope they bring back the yellow folder icons.

And add more color to everything. It's all so very drab and boring now.

